# Treedition Desktop Wallpaper



## Jason Svoboda

*

Widescreen (16:10):* 2560x1600 | 1920x1200 | 1680x1050 | 1440x900 | 1280x800
*Fullscreen (4:3):* 1600x1200 | 1400x1050 | 1280x960 | 1024x768





*
Widescreen (16:10):* 2560x1600 | 1920x1200 | 1680x1050 | 1440x900 | 1280x800
*Fullscreen (4:3):* 1600x1200 | 1400x1050 | 1280x960 | 1024x768





*
Widescreen (16:10):* 2560x1600 | 1920x1200 | 1680x1050 | 1440x900 | 1280x800
*Fullscreen (4:3):* 1600x1200 | 1400x1050 | 1280x960 | 1024x768*

How do I know what wallpaper resolution will look best on my monitor?
*
The best resolution wallpaper for your monitor will ideally match the resolution of your computer's screen. To find your screen's current resolution:

*Windows 7/Vista Users:*
Right-click on your desktop and select "Personlize". Then click the "Display Settings" icon. This will bring you to your main display options, which will show you what resolution your monitor is currently set to. You may also change your monitor's resolution from here if required.

*Windows XP Users:*
Right-click on your desktop and select "Properties". This will open your main display options in a new window. In this new window, click the "Settings" tab, which will show you what resolution your monitor is currently set to. You may also change your monitor's resolution here if required.

*Mac OS X Users:*
Click on the apple logo in the top left of the screen. Select "System Preferences..." from the menu. Then click "Displays", under Hardware. This shows you the current resolution your monitor is set to and also allows you to change it if required.
Do keep in mind that in most cases it is also possible for your computer's Display Settings to "stretch" (a nice way of saying automatically resize) any wallpaper you choose. This function is usually set as your default option in your display settings.

Using this auto-resizing option works very well with wallpapers sized much larger than your working resolution. However, using this kind of function on a wallpaper smaller than your resolution will cause the image to lose quality and/or appear misproportioned.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Liked that tagline that chop came up so much I made a desktop background. Figured I'd share it with you heathens, so here you go. If you need it in a different size, post up your resolution and I'll make you a copy for your needed screen size.


----------



## MattyRoamin

Just used it! Thanks!! #TreeNation


----------



## Jason Svoboda

MattyRoamin said:


> Just used it! Thanks!! #TreeNation


No problem.


----------



## Bally #50

Does it come in Oak?


----------



## SycfromBirth

Can you change the aspect ratio to fit a mobile phone?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycfromBirth said:


> Can you change the aspect ratio to fit a mobile phone?


What resolution?


----------



## bluestreak




----------



## SycfromBirth

Jason Svoboda said:


> What resolution?



1280 tall X 720 wide


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #46 said:


> Does it come in Oak?



I can make it come in oak. What screen resolution?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycfromBirth said:


> 1280 tall X 720 wide



Lemme see what I can do.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Should have full screen versions later tonight.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycfromBirth said:


> 1280 tall X 720 wide



Here you go.

Oak - http://www.sycamorepride.com/images/wallpapers/treedition/treedition-oak-mobile-720x1280.jpg
Walnut - http://www.sycamorepride.com/images/wallpapers/treedition/treedition-walnut-mobile-720x1280.jpg
Dark - http://www.sycamorepride.com/images/wallpapers/treedition/treedition-dark-mobile-720x1280.jpg


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Full screen versions are now in place. Links are above.


----------



## SycamoreLynch

I have the Oak version as my wallpaper in the office.  Nicely done Jason! Might have to see what cool designs you can make using the Forest logo.


----------



## king

How 'bout these variations for other sports...turf for football, grass for baseball and XC, others?


----------



## haidaitang

Wow!I like it!Thank youuuuuuuu!


----------

